# Is it possible to radio trigger 580EXII with ST-E3?



## wopbv4 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi,

is it possible to add a device to 580EXII, so it can be RADIO triggered with an ST-E3 or an 600EX?

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 11, 2012)

no the 580s can only be optically triggered

you can radio trigger them but you need 3rd party triggers such as pocket wizards etc


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 11, 2012)

wopbv4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> is it possible to add a device to 580EXII, so it can be RADIO triggered with an ST-E3 or an 600EX?
> 
> ...


 
No, so far, there are no devices to make a 580 EX II compatible with the radio in the ST-E3 or 600EX. Some third party might do it, but for a business to develop and manufacture a accessory for a out of production item is a invitation to bankrupcy.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jun 16, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ...but for a business to develop and manufacture a accessory for a out of production item is a invitation to bankrupcy.



So basically it's the Windows of flashes?


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 16, 2012)

wopbv4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> is it possible to add a device to 580EXII, so it can be RADIO triggered with an ST-E3 or an 600EX?
> 
> ...



Have you got 600's then?

The 580's may be out of manufacturing but they are sill available used.

I am getting a 580EX + flex for about the same cost as a new 430EXII - so there is no incentive for me to migrate to the 600's. Apart from which to replace 8 working 580EX/EXII's doesn't make sense.


----------



## Chris Burch (Jun 18, 2012)

I just picked up a set of Phottix Stratos II flash triggers. They have "pass-through" eTTL, so you could put the transmitter on you camera and attach the ST-E3 to the top of it. Your ST-E3 should work exactly the same, but the Stratos will wirelessly trigger your remote flashes (you'll have to have the remotes on the Stratos receivers). 

I just bought my first 600ex and already have 3 580s, so I wanted to see if I could find a cheaper solution than upgrading to a few more 600s. I used a set of Stratos triggers (1 transmitter and 2 receivers) this weekend and couldn't be happier. They are very compact and worked flawlessly. After suffering through a few years of abysmal performance with 4 PocketWizard Flex5's, the Stratos are damn near a godsend. I can now replace a $1,000 useless investment in PWs (not to mention $75/ea to get my 580s modified for RF signal noise) with about $200 in Stratos and I actually have more capability with these. The only loss is not being able to have the remotes use eTTL, which I never did anyway.


----------



## GaryFong (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi all

I spent quite a bit of time with the 600ex/rt as a master and slave. Here's what I learned:

With the STE-3 and 600's, the system is flawless

With the 600 as master and the 580/430exII - the master (as well as STE3 transmitter - or the built in transmitter in the MarkIII etc) must be set on the "optical" setting. It looks like a lightning bolt rather than a "wifi" symbol.

If you already have 580/430exII's, I don't see a need to get the 600 unless you have MarkIII, etc. You can get the same performance with RadioPopper or Phottix Odin (I have had not much luck with Pocket Wizards). The only issue with RadioPopper is that you have to navigate through the same Canon user interface (i.e. holding the "zoom" button for 3 seconds before you can play with the master/slave settings - odd) and on the RadioPopper you have to have the eyeball lined up exactly.

Here's a really helpful video that I tried really hard to cover all of the bases. Your feedback is always appreciated!

Gary Fong
CEO Gary Fong Inc.


----------



## Jakontil (Oct 17, 2012)

can i actually use the STE3-RT to tigger a FlexTT5 on 580EXII?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 17, 2012)

Jakontil said:


> can i actually use the STE3-RT to tigger a FlexTT5 on 580EXII?



No, you'd need a MiniTT1 or FlexTT5 on the camera.


----------



## Jakontil (Oct 17, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Jakontil said:
> 
> 
> > can i actually use the STE3-RT to tigger a FlexTT5 on 580EXII?
> ...



thanks that means no choice but to move to canon's system right now... dang!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 17, 2012)

Jakontil said:


> thanks that means no choice but to move to canon's system right now... dang!



I wish I could, well...I might for outdoor use, I've already got one 600EX-RT. But indoors I also need to trigger a monolight, and the Canon system doesn't help there.  I'm still hoping for a Canon -RT receiver that can trigger an older Canon flash or a monolight. I do expect we'll see one...but not until after a 430EX II replacement with radio slave capability is released, and sales of that slow down.


----------

